# My mod



## USFORCES (Nov 4, 2009)

Someone on another forum suggested you guys might want to see my mod.


I made this plan about a year ago and just decided to go through with it a week ago.







*Before*




















*After*






It's oak even though it kind of looks like pine in the photo...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice man!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2009)

Now thats a 10 outta 10 if I have ever seen one..... just for the style!


----------



## ERazer (Nov 4, 2009)

amazing 10/10 now do mine


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2009)

wow very nice another desk mod


----------



## IINexusII (Nov 4, 2009)

good stuff!


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 5, 2009)

absolutely fantastic.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2009)

damn dude, thats amazing, really nice done, i might be doing something similar


----------



## USFORCES (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments guys!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 5, 2009)

Now that is a sick desk mod 

I like that you kept the motherboard section nice and simple yet with a complex setup. The duel reservoirs on the bottom look awesome. I am kinda surprised the ambient temps on your board are low considering there are no fans on the upper level of the desk. 10/10 from me bro! *Welcome to TPU!*


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy shit yeah, thats awesome dude, can i have please! i'll be ur best friend! lol 20/10 u get double the score for being creative.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2009)

if you wanna hide the lights a little how about putting a piece of wood over it, so you cant see it from the top, and one in each side?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

10/10, holy shit!


----------



## USFORCES (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!



t77snapshot said:


> Now that is a sick desk mod
> 
> I like that you kept the motherboard section nice and simple yet with a complex setup. The duel reservoirs on the bottom look awesome. I am kinda surprised the ambient temps on your board are low considering there are no fans on the upper level of the desk. 10/10 from me bro! *Welcome to TPU!*



Yeah the temps are better than I thought they would be also, guess with the six 120's sucking fresh air in did it, you can feel a pretty good breeze blowing out the crack around the glass in the front door, also the wood door forces the air to have to go through the holes under the motherboard, Guess I'm just lucky it turned out like it did because I didn't do any high tech air flow testing, LOL




(FIH) The Don said:


> if you wanna hide the lights a little how about putting a piece of wood over it, so you cant see it from the top, and one in each side?



I tried that because I had a bright green cathode there first before the UV and was so bright I covered it but the wood didn't look right there anyhow I have LED strips coming in the mail tomorrow and they should look better also the light is more focused. I made a few LED's and didn't know how much better they were compared to cathodes.

Thanks
Forces


----------



## USFORCES (Nov 7, 2009)

This is the best dark shot I can do it's still no where close to the dark purple 

Before and after adjusting the color my camera can't do purple.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2009)

that is veeeeeeryyyyy naaaaaice


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 7, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Very nice man!





Tatty_One said:


> Now thats a 10 outta 10 if I have ever seen one..... just for the style!





ERazer said:


> amazing 10/10 now do mine





kurosagi01 said:


> wow very nice another desk mod





IINexusII said:


> good stuff!





Chryonn said:


> absolutely fantastic.





(FIH) The Don said:


> damn dude, thats amazing, really nice done, i might be doing something similar





t77snapshot said:


> Now that is a sick desk mod
> 
> I like that you kept the motherboard section nice and simple yet with a complex setup. The duel reservoirs on the bottom look awesome. I am kinda surprised the ambient temps on your board are low considering there are no fans on the upper level of the desk. 10/10 from me bro! *Welcome to TPU!*





CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Holy shit yeah, thats awesome dude, can i have please! i'll be ur best friend! lol 20/10 u get double the score for being creative.





Chicken Patty said:


> 10/10, holy shit!



I agree with all of you!!  Great job


----------



## vivek90 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow Man just awesome


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 7, 2009)

thats a good desk, where is the case? o wait it is the case


----------



## USFORCES (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the great comments it's much appreciated!

If I could buy you all a beer I would


----------



## MRCL (Nov 7, 2009)

Beer? GIMME 

Really, those shots in the dark are something else. I appreciate your effort to please my eyes 
And my eyes are so pleased, they need a cigarette now.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 7, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> I agree with all of you!!  Great job



And i agree with you, haha saved a lot of multi quotes right there


----------



## edzwux (Nov 15, 2009)

very nice mod,good job


----------



## douglatins (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey man, congratulations!!!! You have been featured at Geeklogie

http://www.geekologie.com/2009/11/pc_desk_has_built_in_watercool.php

Awesome FTW man!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 25, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Hey man, congratulations!!!! You have been featured at Geeklogie
> 
> http://www.geekologie.com/2009/11/pc_desk_has_built_in_watercool.php
> 
> Awesome FTW man!



LOL @ voided warranty (altho it isn't a Mac) and 





> Thanks to Chris, who noted that dude may have Photoshopped the parrot in to hide the on-screen porn


.

God job mate, well deserved.


----------

